# write failed, filesystem is full when compiling mfsBSD on ZFS file system



## bsdnet (Jan 20, 2015)

```
install -o root -g wheel -m 555  zlib.ko /usr/home/xxxx/mfsbsd-2.1/tmp/mfs/boot/kernel
install -o root -g wheel -m 555  zlib.ko.symbols /usr/home/xxxx/mfsbsd-2.1/tmp/mfs/boot/kernel
kldxref /usr/home/xxxx/mfsbsd-2.1/tmp/mfs/boot/kernel
Removing selected files from distribution ... done
Installing configuration scripts and files ... done
Generating SSH host keys ... done
Configuring boot environment ... done
Compressing usr .../bin/rm -rf /usr/home/xxxx/mfsbsd-2.1/tmp/mfs/usr &&  /bin/mkdir -p /usr/home/xxxx/mfsbsd-2.1/tmp/mfs/usr
done
Creating and compressing mfsroot ... done
Creating image file ...
/usr/home/xxxx/mfsbsd-2.1/tmp/mnt: write failed, filesystem is full
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/home/xxxx/mfsbsd-2.1
```
But `df -h` looks okay.


```
# df -h
Filesystem  Size  Used  Avail Capacity  Mounted on
zroot/ROOT/default  1.8T  14G  1.7T  1%  /
devfs  1.0K  1.0K  0B  100%  /dev
zroot/data  1.7T  435M  1.7T  0%  /data
zroot/tmp  1.7T  99M  1.7T  0%  /tmp
zroot/usr/home  1.7T  1.1G  1.7T  0%  /usr/home
zroot/usr/ports  1.7T  1.2G  1.7T  0%  /usr/ports
zroot/usr/src  1.7T  530M  1.7T  0%  /usr/src
zroot/var/crash  1.7T  96K  1.7T  0%  /var/crash
zroot/var/log  1.7T  272K  1.7T  0%  /var/log
zroot/var/mail  1.7T  168K  1.7T  0%  /var/mail
zroot/var/tmp  1.7T  3.4M  1.7T  0%  /var/tmp
```

Have done some search, but did not find same cases.
New to ZFS, anything can be checked?

Thanks,


----------



## bsdnet (Jan 20, 2015)

Run the command again, and image was generated. Still don't understand why above error popping out.

```
#  !1004
make BASE=/usr/home/xxxx/10.1.0 SRC_DIR=/usr/home/xxxx/10.1.0 CUSTOM=1 BUILDWORLD=1 BUILDKERNEL=1
Creating image file ... done
-rw-r--r--  1 root  xxxx  44040192 Jan 20 01:19 mfsbsd-10.1-RELEASE-p3-amd64.img
```


----------



## bsdnet (Jan 20, 2015)

Try on PC-BSD, and meet the same problem.

```
install -o root -g wheel -m 555  zfs.ko /root/mfsbsd-2.1/tmp/mfs/boot/kernel
install -o root -g wheel -m 555  zfs.ko.symbols /root/mfsbsd-2.1/tmp/mfs/boot/kernel
===> zlib (install)
install -o root -g wheel -m 555  zlib.ko /root/mfsbsd-2.1/tmp/mfs/boot/kernel
install -o root -g wheel -m 555  zlib.ko.symbols /root/mfsbsd-2.1/tmp/mfs/boot/kernel
kldxref /root/mfsbsd-2.1/tmp/mfs/boot/kernel
Creating base.txz and kernel.txz ... done
Removing selected files from distribution ... done
Installing configuration scripts and files ... done
Generating SSH host keys ... done
Configuring boot environment ... done
Compressing usr .../bin/rm -rf /root/mfsbsd-2.1/tmp/mfs/usr &&  /bin/mkdir -p /root/mfsbsd-2.1/tmp/mfs/usr
done
Creating and compressing mfsroot ... done
Copying FreeBSD installation image ... done
Creating image file ...
/root/mfsbsd-2.1/tmp/mnt: write failed, filesystem is full
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /root/mfsbsd-2.1
[root@pcbsd-2066] ~/mfsbsd-2.1# make BASE=/root/10.1-RELEASE/10.1.0 SRC_DIR=/root/10.1-RELEASE/10.1.0 CUSTOM=1 -DSE
Creating image file ... done
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  180355072 Jan 20 10:10 mfsbsd-se-10.1-RELEASE-p8-amd64.img
```
Looks it is a mfsBSD bug.


----------

